# What do you think of doomsday preppers?



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

Not being in a rural area, I might have a different perspective , but I'm liking it


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I cannot find it on my basic cable, so maybe I can catch it via internet.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> I cannot find it on my basic cable, so maybe I can catch it via internet.


^^^^^^ Same Here ^^^^^^ > Marc


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am waiting (impatiently) for it to come out on youtube!!


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

it has arrived to youtube 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUM0TOkNALg[/ame]
there are 4 parts to the first episode


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for posting it here, now I don't have to bookmark the link -

It will probably be tomorrow before I have time to watch it.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Bettsann said:


> it has arrived to youtube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUM0TOkNALg
> there are 4 parts to the first episode


That looks like the first episode from last year and not tonights.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I really liked it and picked up some useful hints


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

The couple on tonight's episode was all concerned about pole-shift earthquakes, but they had a LOT of their food just sitting in glass jars on shelves. Didn't they think to do something to prevent the jars from falling off the shelves and breaking in an earthquake? And the girl in Houston was just delusional. But it was an interesting show. I didn't watch the second episode tonight.


----------



## chrisl (Jan 20, 2006)

My favorite from the second episode was the liberal from the NE. They don't believe in guns and they think that when sh*t hits the fan the people will be nice and watch there backs and there won't be no violence. Talk about delusional..... I'm sure people starving to death will just sit on your porch and sing kum by ya with you....Right.... they are going to tear your freaking head off to get your food......I'm so tired of Gun control people.......


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I'm thinking that if I read the title of the post correctly I wouldn't be wondering what type of hot pepper you are talking about


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I watched an episode last night.I noticed a lot of fat folks who didn't look in very good condition.And I noticed that they all picked their own apocalypse.It's worth watching for the entertainment value I guess,not something I'd depend on for life lessons,though some good tips might be picked up.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Pam6 said:


> I am waiting (impatiently) for it to come out on youtube!!


This is me too. I contacted the dish company yesterday to see how much it would cost to upgrade to the next level of programming so I could watch it when it came on but they wanted $15 more a month. I'll just wait for it online, lol. I really wish discovery or history had the series!


----------



## aoverturff (Feb 11, 2010)

oth47 said:


> I watched an episode last night.I noticed a lot of fat folks who didn't look in very good condition.And I noticed that they all picked their own apocalypse.It's worth watching for the entertainment value I guess,not something I'd depend on for life lessons,though some good tips might be picked up.


I too noticed the 'larger' people they profiled. My wife also watched with me, which is helpful in getting her to understand why I buy 'extra' when I shop.

Its nice that they have 'experts' rate their preps, but who are the experts?

Also, at the end of each segment, they basically tell the audience that whatever scenario they are preparing for is unlikely to happen, making these people appear foolish.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I was watching Engineer775 on youtube and he said that he and southernprepper1 (both of whom were featured on the first Doomsday Preppers show) were the expert consults on these episodes. He said they did the best analysis they could do with what footage they were given but they were not able to go out to each site to see the complete set ups.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

"Picked their own apocalypse." There ya go!
Who are the experts? indeed.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I was reading while the wife watched. Listened to a little and watched now and then. Not my idea of preppers. Some big folks on there.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

ryanthomas said:


> The couple on tonight's episode was all concerned about pole-shift earthquakes, but they had a LOT of their food just sitting in glass jars on shelves. Didn't they think to do something to prevent the jars from falling off the shelves and breaking in an earthquake? And the girl in Houston was just delusional. But it was an interesting show. I didn't watch the second episode tonight.


I was thinking the same thing! Some of their shelves had cardboard boxes at the bottom and all the glass on the very top way high and the "experts" didn't pick up on that.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Ike dollars for trade, people didn't want/use them when they were in circulation.
Only certain ones are silver anyhow.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

it was better than the 60 year old medicated pre op transvestite with the canned mystery meat on the last one


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Was rather disappointed in the show. Most were not physically fit and yes..the glass jars...but yet again it was a TV show. I usually have a "melt down" a couple times a year about preparing myself and I think this show..shows me that you can't prepare for everything at one time. My biggest thought on this type of show is that they don't show what you should do if you are not home with all your supplies handy. Most people are at work or away from home a lot of hours during the week. I really.....want to say that at the end of the show when they said that none of these things were really going to happen made the preppers look stupid. But, what would you expect or you would have total panic in the streets this morning. Rather look stupid than unprepared but you can only do so much for yourself and family. The family with the children that could do a little of everything was the best prepared I felt except I hope that all would know how to hunt and defend the homestead. If that person would go down..what then. Think I'll go milk the goats now...and need to re-learn to trust in the Lord when I get overwhelmed. Wasn't really too, too impressed with the show...


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone of you! I noticed the plump preppers ( I must admit though that I am obese also ) , I noticed the glass storage, The Houston WALKER is a gone-er if SHTF. I also noticed that the majority had 100's of thousand of dollars invested...I am willing to bet that most preppers don't have that kind of money... IMO, preppers prepare FOR WHATEVER, do the best we can with what cash we have. DO ANY of you pick your crisis that you think will happen? Or just prepare period?


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

I found a few things that were good ideas or it atleast made me think.

The one very large heavy set gentleman should probably worry more about his health than prepping for disaster as he is going to be looking at even more problems to come from that.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Prepping is just another kind of insurance. 
As is keeping healthy.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought the pool idea was a VERY good one. Made me think.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUM0TOkNALg[/ame]

OLF


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

I am very happy that I was able to watch the two hours of the show. Two things jumped out at me. one. They printed on the screen that there are 750,000 homes off the grid. Does that sound high to you? Does to me. two. the Houston girl said she works out 4 hours every day. I don't believe that.
Then their experts said that an economic catastrophe is unlikely, which caused me to scratch my head.
The NE liberal was correct when she said that she tires of hearing all the rightwing carp on prep sites. Then her friend said that if necessary he would slice their throats in their sleep. No guns but a knife is okay? silliness.
But they started the show with people shooting a 22 at their steel house. That, at least, let me know what intelligence level the producer was heading toward.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I don't have a tv, so I'm not aware of this show but I clicked on the youtube link and watched the previews. I don't understand why someone would go public with their preps, you've announced to everybody and his brother that you have food food food.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

That was my thought, Charlene! I found it on youtube last night and watched the 1st episode of the 1st season. They even said on there that they wanted to stay under the radar-yet there they were, on national TV, with their last name and city being said. Um, I'm just an amateur googler and I bet I can find out their physical address and a map to get to it!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Charleen said:


> I don't have a tv, so I'm not aware of this show but I clicked on the youtube link and watched the previews. I don't understand why someone would go public with their preps, you've announced to everybody and his brother that you have food food food.


The people on the shows are "public". They have been posting about it for a long time or are in the business.

So they are kinda out their already.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought the shows were good. From a main stream perspective they were "out there". But they showed the faults/ problems in the preps which did give me ideas.

I don't know what you all expected. I'm sure most here aren't doing 10% of what these people are. How many times is it said here that storms or power outages are a reason to prep. Sheesh. They have years and years of food. Tons of other supplies. Even the city girl was making practise bugouts in the night... Hard core if you ask me.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Stan-not downgrading the show but that was one thing that did make me wonder.

I did not put the positive in my first post so now I'll list that

The 1st episode of the 1st season had a guy with one heck of an aquaponics set up. It also got me thinking harder about prepping; I've kinda slacked off lately. So, first off(since I need to start with small steps so I don't get overwhelmed) is BOBs. Tornado season is just around the corner and those will be a must as we live in a single wide trailer. Having the garden actually grow something this year would be wonderful. Last year the weeds took over and then the drought and heat did the rest.

I would love to have a root cellar-need to work on getting DH keen on that idea!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm still waiting for it to be on youtube. I really like the first season.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Stan-not downgrading the show but that was one thing that did make me wonder.
> 
> I did not put the positive in my first post so now I'll list that
> 
> ...


I want to investigate that methane setup... Propane is getting ridiculous.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Watched the new episode last night.

*I thought the husband and wife team who are educating their community *(which mostly looked to be women) was a great idea. Teaching gun saftey and shooting, teaching self defense classess, etc...

*I didn't know that coating eggs in mineral oil would preserve them for 7 to 8 months. I'd heard of glassine but not mineral oil.

*Learning Morse Code and Tag-alog (spelling) was thought provoking for DH & I. 

*I thought dipping cheese in wax was a good idea but she said it'd preserve it 'forver'. Wonder what the actual time is? Anyway, it was a real 'light bulb' moment for me. 

*I didn't like the Northeastern Lady get all political; it's not about which political side you're on, it's about prepping.

*I HATED that the experts all said that financial/economic/hyperinflation couldn't happen although if they said it was eminent or mostly likely to happen, it would probably cause a public panic.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought it was over all a decent show. I think the people in the beggining of the first show with the steel shipping container has where the best prepped, I just wonder how their home handles the weather. I would think that it would turn into a freezer in the winter and oven in the summer, maybe they insulated the inside. I also though shooting it with a .22 at 100 yards was not much of a "test"

The ones in the second episode from the NE are easy targets, with no guns they will be dead in a few weeks. The heavy guy with the HAM Radio does not have a chance, it almost sounded to me like he was hinting for donations to get his surgery which I am just assuming is a weight loss surgery.

The woman in the apartment seem to be almost an "all show,no go" people, I understand it is hard to prep in an apartment but still. She said they would shoot the cat right away, why waste a bullet on a cat and I would be saving that cat as a meat source. also for a woman that worksout four hours a day that hike almost killed her so she must not be working out much.

I heavy woman that did a lot of cooking allso seemed to be well prepped. I liked her because she actually uses what they store on a regular basis. Her husband seemed to be in better physical shape than her so maybe he could handle more of the physical things. I think if she was in slightly better shape they would be a lot better off.

I do not mean to sound judgemental, just saying what I see. Most of those people are better prepped than myself at this moment and at least they are all prepping even if it is not the perfect


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

The Aquoponics guy lives in my town. Where he is located, in a SHTF situation, his place would be toast (in the heart of the city on the border of shall we say less than desirable neighborhoods?). 

So, great that he has that but pretty useless when he has to leave his home and leave it behind. He does however take the knowledge and ability to reproduce it somewhere else.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Yeah, that propane setup was neat. Hear there is a small town in KS (??) that has all its propane supplied by a nearby dairy farm. Food for thought. Our cows provide plenty of poo....

Entertaining show...what did we expect from a TV reality-type show anyhow? It's TV....how much is real on tv? Since I follow two of the interviewed preppers' blogs I found it interesting to see them live. Both Killene and Kathy live the prepper life with an emphasis on teaching others although Kathy's no guns stance is quite unrealistic. You can't stick your head in the sand and think bad guys aren't out there.

Really didin't like how they poo-poo'ed the reasons each thought would rock their worlds. Economic collaspe....hasn't the economy wrecked alot of lives? Earthquakes, floods, tornados.....last year showed so many what Mother Nature could do to the best laid plans. Maybe the earth isn't gonna flip its axis but whatever the reason that gets people thinking/moving is good imho.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Our Little Farm said:


> Prepping is just another kind of insurance.
> As is keeping healthy.


That is an excellent way of looking at the subject. It also ties to the point that like insurance, it depends on where you live.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

We watched both hours. At some points I was taking mental notes and others I was giggling. 

*The NE lady who won't have a gun? Sooooo, you tell everyone you prep in the spirit of community, don't whine when the the community puts a cap in you and takes your food.

*Girl from Houston was just silly.

*Loved the methane set up with the "Pole shifters". But as soon as they showed the food storage in one pantry area, I told DH that wasn't gonna work.

*DH and I most identified with the couple from Utah. We are foodies, I love to cook, and our food storage reflects it. The area I fall down is weight and health also.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I saw the first one.

While I think it's bad OPSEC for the people interviewed, I don't think the show portrayed any of them as outright nutters. 

I have to say I'm glad that this sort of thing is getting more attention without most of the venom it's usually given.

Hopefully it will wake up a few more people. The more people who prep, the less we have to worry about.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

wind in her hair said:


> ........
> Supplies will see you through for only so long - skills and knowledge will take you much fruther.


this..


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

stanb999 said:


> I thought the shows were good. From a main stream perspective they were "out there". But they showed the faults/ problems in the preps which did give me ideas.
> 
> I don't know what you all expected. I'm sure most here aren't doing 10% of what these people are. How many times is it said here that storms or power outages are a reason to prep. Sheesh. They have years and years of food. Tons of other supplies. Even the city girl was making practise bugouts in the night... Hard core if you ask me.


I knew when I went to my favorite surival forums the people in the show would be ripped to shreds. I thought they were doing great! Even the city girl, I found her to be rather realistic except for the part where she is walking to her car. The reality is that a civil unrest situation can and does happen here in the USA, although it doesn't last for weeks. She will be well prepared to hole up in her apartment for days until the emergency is over. 

At least the portly people had some strapping young bucks to help them. That's the weak link in my preps - I need some strapping young bucks.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I taped last night's episode. I was able to watch the first segment. I am curious about living in shipping containers. I can't imagine how hot they must get in the summer and cold in the winter. I wish they'd focus more on how they were adapted as a home. I can't imagine living in 100+ degrees in one of those things!

I also wish they'd shared more about the methane burner. That looks so cool!


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

I thought the show was interesting and got some good ideas. I was wondering though, if the girl in Huston would really find her vehicle full of gas when she hiked all that way to it's hiding spot. I am pretty sure that the truck will be gone and she will be out there in no man's land. Storing more gas with that vehicle is not really helpful. I thought the others were prepped well, but the heavy guy is going to need more help. The tree huger better get a gun. All those Washington/Oregon hippies spew the same "community" stuff. I told them that the people that will be coming do not really understand the "community" concept. They do understand rape, murder, and steal. I was disappointed that the National Geographic people chose to down play the potential threats. That just makes it so much harder to convince the general public to prepare.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

We enjoyed the show and got some good ideas from it as well. Am looking to buy red cheese wax for one! The Mineral Oil on the eggs is another great idea. Also, I never thought of dehydrating corn for snacks either. 

I agree that Natl Geo downplayed the scenarios. Either way, the show is bringing it's own awareness to the public.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

KimTN said:


> I thought the show was interesting and got some good ideas. I was wondering though, if the girl in Huston would really find her vehicle full of gas when she hiked all that way to it's hiding spot. I am pretty sure that the truck will be gone and she will be out there in no man's land. Storing more gas with that vehicle is not really helpful. I thought the others were prepped well, but the heavy guy is going to need more help. The tree huger better get a gun. All those Washington/Oregon hippies spew the same "community" stuff. I told them that the people that will be coming do not really understand the "community" concept. They do understand rape, murder, and steal. I was disappointed that the National Geographic people chose to down play the potential threats. That just makes it so much harder to convince the general public to prepare.


Her truck is probably stored in a Storage unit.. That placement of it was for the show.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

It surprised me that it never occurred to hiking girl in Houston to get a bicycle to help her get to her vehicle....even if she were only able to use it to get part of the way it would shave off a ton of time.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't get National Geographic channel on my basic comcast cable package. However, I did find that I can go to the On Demand section with TV shows and it is there, for free. Just thought I would mention it in case it helps anyone else.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

logbuilder - I'll have to check that out on Mediacom.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I had Bible study so missed it. I'll watch it on u-tube if and when I get my computer repaired. 

I caught enough and dh commented on it as he watched the whole thing that we agree that its silly to prep for a specific scenario. Much better to do general preps for whatever comes at us. My comment was the best prep is to be below the radar and not make a target out of yourself.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought it was interesting.. They did have the one group make the point that the retail value of their food stock rises, making it a decent investment.

I agree with the show that the scenarios presented were unlikely. They actually are unlikely with possible exception of some pretty high inflation. Not impossible, just unlikely.

For me the biggest real threat is prepping for years of getting older with less and less income. Having ten years worth of good food is good insurance. Someone well prepared isn't going to be eating cat food..  That to me is a much more likely scenario to face. Being older and no retirement income and SSI not keeping up and being hard pressed to feed myself in a depressed economy where I can't get work.. 

I think the show pushed more politics into it that their needed to be. The one lady in the NE seems like she would rather just die than kill someone else. That's ok by me, and I bet plenty of her neighbors are well armed enough to protect the community. I know I would certainly defend her and her place if she were my neighbor.

In my opinion the folks that will survive anything the best are the small communities of families and neighbors that stick together, safety in numbers and a broad skill set between people in the community including a community militia for protection. More like how small communities operated back in colonial times. Single families or lone wolves are very vulnerable.

The gal in Houston was just pretty inexperienced in life and not too bright. She is well prepped for a hurricane, but not for much more. She ended up enlisting in the army though, which is likely a very good place to be if SHTF.. 

And 100k dollars in preps? Wow, you just could buy 30 years worth of dehydrated food with a 30 year shelf life for a lot less than that.


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, I figured the girl in Huston would stash her vehicle in a safer place, such as a storage unit, but don't you think that desperate people are going to trash those out? Storage units are easy to break into and if you are desperate, you are going to look high and low for stuff. Nothing short of getting killed will keep people out of anything.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Helena said:


> Was rather disappointed in the show. Most were not physically fit and yes..the glass jars...but yet again it was a TV show. I usually have a "melt down" a couple times a year about preparing myself and I think this show..shows me that you can't prepare for everything at one time. My biggest thought on this type of show is that they don't show what you should do if you are not home with all your supplies handy. Most people are at work or away from home a lot of hours during the week. I really.....want to say that at the end of the show when they said that none of these things were really going to happen made the preppers look stupid. But, what would you expect or you would have total panic in the streets this morning. Rather look stupid than unprepared but you can only do so much for yourself and family. The family with the children that could do a little of everything was the best prepared I felt except I hope that all would know how to hunt and defend the homestead. If that person would go down..what then. Think I'll go milk the goats now...and need to re-learn to trust in the Lord when I get overwhelmed. Wasn't really too, too impressed with the show...


How many of us here are "really and truly" physically fit. I know I'm not and I've read enough post on here to know a lot of us have physical problems, be it over weight, or what ever. 

I cannot speak for the others, but the couple, Paul and Gloria Range, who has the buses and all the canned goods I can speak for because I've met them and stayed at their place over a weekend. They give classes to teach people how to can, cook with solar, drill and case wells, garden and lots of other thing. That house is truly awesome. They didn't have it finished when I was there. But had started putting the tin around it. They purposefully left it partly rusted to make it not so appealing to outsiders.

That solar shift thing is not the only thing they are preparing for. I do think the producers picked the things that would make the people look stupid. 

I also think they said "that is not likely to happen" after every segment when they were evaluated was maybe to keep the public from panicking.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

bassmaster17327 said:


> I thought it was over all a decent show. I think the people in the beggining of the first show with the steel shipping container has where the best prepped, I just wonder how their home handles the weather. I would think that it would turn into a freezer in the winter and oven in the summer, maybe they insulated the inside. I also though shooting it with a .22 at 100 yards was not much of a "test"
> 
> They have the containers insulated. I was there before they got it finished. I was not in the upstairs part because that was their personal space. They are in south Texas and the weather gets VERY hot there. The bottom containers were not hot and that was in June. The containers being double deckers helped keep the heat out of the bottom ones. They have a huge kitchen set up to teach food prep.
> 
> They also teach community prepardness like community gardening. Paul is not in good physical shape as I understand he has undergone heart bypass since making the show. They are both ex-military and they know a more powerful gun would probably pinetrate their building.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ruby said:


> bassmaster17327 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was over all a decent show. I think the people in the beggining of the first show with the steel shipping container has where the best prepped, I just wonder how their home handles the weather. I would think that it would turn into a freezer in the winter and oven in the summer, maybe they insulated the inside. I also though shooting it with a .22 at 100 yards was not much of a "test"
> ...


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I just watched 2 episodes. I think it was "I hope I'm crazy" and "Bullets, lots of bullets". 

I think we can all learn a few things by watching, (both positive and negative things.) I also think some of the preppers are better qualified than the "experts" who are grading them.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I thought parts of it were âOKâ; the segment with the large family, the âgourmet cookâ, and the New England couple did discuss skills such as canning, bee keeping welding etc. The large family even had assigned skills/tasks. 

I think the âtoneâ of the program sort of made them all look like they were âout thereâ especially at the end of each segment when they discussed the âoddsâ of their selected event happening. 

The ex-truck driver with the chest rig, M1A, and too small kevlar was hilarious, especially when doing the âJohn Belushiâ Animal House moves while wearing his gear. Kind of reminded me of this guy:










Chuck


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought the couple where the lady was oiling eggs and waxing cheese for storage was the best. The Morse code and obscure language thing was brilliant. What an advantage to be able to communicate in front of others without them understanding! Only thing is, it looked like they lived in the 'burbs so once their stockpile was used up, what then? Or could just the two of them prevail against desperate thieves/attackers and defend their property? I figure they also have a bugout location but were just too smart to put that out on national tv. 

The "passivist" couple had a lot of great skills and assets, but without defense, why bother. Their whole prepping premise about a New Madrid quake cutting the country in half was half-baked, too, in my opinion. Look up ferries, lady, people crossed those rivers in the good old days without 6 lane bridges and they could do it again. And their arrogant young friend who thought it was perfectly OK to poisen somebody or slit their throat, but owning guns is wrong? Geez, who twisted his brain??

So overall it was amusing, some parts were interesting, but not all that much useful information was presented, I thought.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

yes the girl from texas doing pullups after drinking martinies to prep an escape to a car hidden at the edge of town but to where after that tank of gas runs out ? she joined the military the lady that wants to be frirnds with her cominity each contributing growing there own food and storeing up is really more realistic as was the family that had each person a job to do and a good supply of firewood .most of us homesteaders are in pretty good shape if the trucks stop delivering to the grocery .the ones that have to worry are in the citys with no root cellar or pantry gardening skills and who will panic if the electric goes out they have never been without street light or off the sidewalk


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

I have followed the evaluators for a few years now ( southern prepper 1 and his team) they are the "practical preppers" but if you just youtube southern prepper1 you will get to his channel. I would say they are more qualified than many, and they were not alone in doing the evaluation. 

First- Storage container Texas couple- Love them, solid setup and there are plenty of "tutorials" out there on shipping container building- as to the single pantry, i think they fixed this. I would love to have a methane digester even just for the small amount of manure/bio waste produced here. They have formed a team and practice regularly- cannot ask for much more.

Second- the wandering hippie, hrrm i dunno i think he has a great skillset and has probally made several friends of other wandering hippies and would likely be able to form a commune type enviroment in the sewers of LA, if all the homeless currently living there died in a quake. 

Third- Houston girl- she is young and doing more than most to prepare while balancing a healthy social life, do i believe she is toast in her current form- yes even she agreed so and said it would be 5 years before she would feel comfortable, as a plus i think she enlisted or was commissioned in the national guard after taping so that will increase her chances, truely she has put her money where her mouth is.

fourth- the NE community couple- they are doing the best they can while living within their morale code- Do i agree with them-NO but thats beside the point, there is a chance that those they have taught will come to their side and defend the community in a mini-utopia type scenerio and there is a further chance that there skillsets will be worth keeping them alive, not every human being that is scavenging/maurading after the fallout is going to be frothign at the mouth idiots. 

Fifth the ham guy- he has gained some hatred on this and many forums for his previous you-tube videos i.e. getting a goat drunk before butcher etc. but inside the bad there is good, he realizes his health is atrocious and has stated as much, he has some good ideas and knowledge and some pipe dreams but shrug.

sixth- the dooms day gourmet- She is a big woman, but she teaches defense courses and hand gun courses and practical prepping, their only real downfall i see is still living in suburbia and relying on piped in water.

seventh- the family that preps together survives together- great group of folks, solid laid plans, many well thought out and many plans being hatched, I would like to see them add wood gasification and propane to their stores as well as livestock. 

Overall not a horrible show- strayed away from "current" politics the best as you can with such a show and gave realistic chances of the disasters. If ya break it down according to them you have a greater chance of being alive during a financial meltdown or a major large scale quake than you do being hit by lighting or winning the lottery.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

The young lady from Houston, Meganand a couple of the other preppers are members of another forum i'm on and they all say that there was a lot of problems with NATGEO. Megan is in the military and that when they went to film that episode of her bugging out they asked here to wear the tank top and shorts. She wasn't happy about it, She would have rather worn blue jeans and a dark long sleeved shirt. Plus they took a lot of things out of context on some things she said, plus they asked her to over dramatize how out of breath she was. 
She wishes she hadn't done the show. 

Same things with a couple of others, over dramatization and there were things that weren't shown. But all in all it was a good show. As long as it wakes some sheeple up. 
It was funny,my mother who is 70 watched it with me and she started immediately writing a list on what she needed to do. Duh, i've been trying to talk her into prepping for just some small things like if electric went off or a snowstorm for awhile now and she kept telling me she was ok, :grin:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've only been able to see last year's episode on you-tube and the clips posted on NatGeo's website...any word yet on when the new episodes will be available on line?

Just what I've watched has given me some good ideas as well as a few "Hey, I recognize..." moments, like Tattler lids and some of the LTS cans, for example.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

txplowgirl said:


> The young lady from Houston, Meganand a couple of the other preppers are members of another forum i'm on and they all say that there was a lot of problems with NATGEO. Megan is in the military and that when they went to film that episode of her bugging out they asked here to wear the tank top and shorts. She wasn't happy about it, She would have rather worn blue jeans and a dark long sleeved shirt. Plus they took a lot of things out of context on some things she said, plus they asked her to over dramatize how out of breath she was.
> She wishes she hadn't done the show.
> 
> Same things with a couple of others, over dramatization and there were things that weren't shown. But all in all it was a good show. As long as it wakes some sheeple up.
> It was funny,my mother who is 70 watched it with me and she started immediately writing a list on what she needed to do. Duh, i've been trying to talk her into prepping for just some small things like if electric went off or a snowstorm for awhile now and she kept telling me she was ok, :grin:


do you have a link to that forum or thread? I'd like to read that and share that with a few people, thank-you


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Just one question...are these preppers getting any money from the producers of this show??
We're unable to watch this show.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

txplowgirl said:


> The young lady from Houston, Meganand a couple of the other preppers are members of another forum i'm on and they all say that there was a lot of problems with NATGEO. Megan is in the military and that when they went to film that episode of her bugging out they asked here to wear the tank top and shorts. She wasn't happy about it, She would have rather worn blue jeans and a dark long sleeved shirt. Plus they took a lot of things out of context on some things she said, plus they asked her to over dramatize how out of breath she was.
> She wishes she hadn't done the show.


NATGEO definitely does this stuff...Remember those "Day in the Life" coffee table books they put out a number of years ago? They did one called, I think "One Digital Day" showing technology being used around the world in a supposed 'snapshot in time'..they were supposed to be spontaneous pictures. 

My ex is in that book, he was working with his laptop out in a rice paddy in Bali (studying rice viruses)...the Nat Geo photographer had someone sent into town to buy my ex a new shirt for the pic, he thought Luis' brown shirt didn't 'pop' so they had him put on a pink one


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

We recorded them, and watched last night. I think I was able to learn a little something from each of them-except the guy living in LA (I think) who was going to gather food along the waterways. Reading all these comments beforehand was helpful also in that it opened up other points of view that I may not have had.

anette


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

txplowgirl said:


> Same things with a couple of others, over dramatization and there were things that weren't shown. But all in all it was a good show. As long as it wakes some sheeple up.


Only problem is that it's the over dramatization that makes prepper's look like nuts to the average American.

We've only watched 1/2 of the first episode so far, my thoughts.
1.) The network made it seem like this Texas couple was prepping only for a polar shift which is stupid (I'm pretty sure that was the networks doing and not the actual case) again your average American will look at that and say 'What a couple of idiots!' and think all prepper's are nuts. Its a BIG disservice the network is doing.
2.) Shipping container house -- I would have like to learned more about this as it seems thatTexas heat and metal containers would not go together at all.
3.) Glass canning jars on open shelves -- any kind of earthquake and they're going to lose much of their preps.

Anyone else notice that the #10 cans they showed had LDS Cannery labels on them?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Only problem is that it's the over dramatization that makes prepper's look like nuts to the average American.
> 
> We've only watched 1/2 of the first episode so far, my thoughts.
> 1.) The network made it seem like this Texas couple was prepping only for a polar shift which is stupid (I'm pretty sure that was the networks doing and not the actual case) again your average American will look at that and say 'What a couple of idiots!' and think all prepper's are nuts. Its a BIG disservice the network is doing.
> ...


.
I have met the shipping container couple. You are right, they prep for WHAT EVER might happen, not just the polar shift. They are a very nice and inteligent couple. Very well read people. As far as the shipping containers I was there in June of '07 and she did a canning class inside one, was not hot at all. The ones on top blocks the heat from the bottom ones.

I also read on their website that they don't NRMALY keep the glass canning jars that close to the edge. Some one mentioned putting up boards on the shelves to help hold the jars in and he said that was a good idea. I'm wondering if the producers had an agenda when they shot those segments.


----------



## titiana (Sep 17, 2009)

They are on You tube, I did a search "doomsday Preppers" and it came up with some new ones, as I didn't see them on TV I have to go by the descriptions on here. Also these are posted by NatGeo.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

titiana said:


> They are on You tube, I did a search "doomsday Preppers" and it came up with some new ones, as I didn't see them on TV I have to go by the descriptions on here. Also these are posted by NatGeo.


Do you have a link because I can't find anything new?


----------



## titiana (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=91RNXkwTQco


----------



## titiana (Sep 17, 2009)

[ame]http://youtu.be/HTl3xkx2sE8[/ame]


----------



## titiana (Sep 17, 2009)

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/sites/video/swf/ngplayer_v1.6.7.swf" width="609" height="375" seamlesstabbing="false" allowfullsecreen="true" id="ngplayer" name="flashObj"><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"><param name="scale" value="allowscale"><param name="wmode" value="opaque"><param name="menu" value="false"><param name="quality" value="best"><param name="bgcolor" value="#000000"><param name="name" value="ngplayer"><param name="flashvars" value="adenabled=&amp;caption=Megan%20is%20preparing%20for%20a%20catastrophic%20oil%20crisis%20by%20working%20out%20for%20four%20hours%20a%20day%20and%20learning%20all%20there%20is%20to%20know%20about%20self-defense.&amp;img=http://natgeo.edgeboss.net/download/natgeo/channel/feed/392/85.jpg&amp;permalink=/video/national-geographic-channel/shows/doomsday-preppers/ngc-suvival-of-the-fittest/&amp;share=false&amp;restricted=false&amp;siteid=syndicatedplayer&amp;slug=http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/player/data/xml/ngc-suvival-of-the-fittest.smil&amp;vtitle=Survival%20of%20the%20Fittest&amp;cuepoints=&amp;vwidth=610&amp;vheight=375&amp;"></object>


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I noticed a few on the large side. That could be bad and good. I am slowly losing weight and getting in shape. Being that big could cause some mobility issues.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I dvr'd both programs and finally got to watch them...

We both enjoyed them... highly entertaining...

OPSEC would've been my first concern, but apparently these folks are out of the closet anyway, and know what they're doing. If they convinced a few people to prep, it's worth it...

Seems all the guys had large quantities of glass jars stored off the ground... I wonder if this was for tv purposes... or whether the folks had 'blockers' to keep the jars from tumbling. You know, if your prepping for the worst case scenario, of which pole-shift and the New Madrid fault letting go would qualify... anything in glass is going to get busted on the way to the ground...

"Large preppers"??? I'd imagine a large out of shape prepper would last a whole lot longer than an out of shape non prepper, or even an in-shape non prepper. IF a big person preps just right, like the folks with 20 years worth of food, what kind of mind numbing manual labor will the be doing? or needing to do? I'm thinking the brain would be the body part that needed to be in shape.

I'm thinking Mr. Forager guy survives now, because he's got the ecosystem mostly to his self. Let the crunch come, and wandering around in daylight, in the LA zone???? Some very bad things lurk in the heart of metro areas. IF he could hide in his hidey hole a year or two, and let the population die out.... naw, by then, it'd just be very well honed survivors that'd be preying on stragglers/loners.

I'm glad that Ms. Houston is in the military.... her survival quotient is a lot higher now... Houston has a history with disasters... it WAS an unmitigated clusterfudge... continuous parking lots. Sticking around and trying to sneak out on foot? Suicide. Bug out of Houston at the drop of a hat, she'd have a chance.  Storing a vehicle, hiking to it, then bug out? Naw, sorry... odds are it's not going to be there... However, she unwittingly did have a survival strategy, which I think she hinted on.... being very 'friendly' with the menfolks... she mentioned a bf... but 165 condoms in the bugout bag? She'd survive, at least physically... But, bugging out to Mexico? Folks, it's a zombie apocalypse there RIGHT NOW!!! There's a drug war going on and everyone's fair game. Being zombie bait is bad enough.... ending up zombie meat in a taco or burrito would be worse!

NE liberal woman... great to have ethics. Unless they can take out all access to their region, via taking out bridges, etc., they'd not last long...

The big lady and her muscled up husband I'd say had a good chance of making it... I don't know how efficient Tagalog or morse code would be in a crisis.... If I'm hiding/investigating/whatever... and I hear strange voices in a strange language.... I don't really care what your saying... I know where you are, and if I see you as a threat, I'm shooting at that tagalog/morse code.

It was nice to know that some of the folks didn't have all the money in the world to fill in all of their weaknesses...

I wish I had as much grub set back as some of these folks...


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Engineer775 and southernprepper1 are on my watch list. have been for a while now.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought they were very interesting. The storage container couple had a bunch of homemade wind generators which looked to be car alternators with wind vanes attached to them. I thought that was pretty interesting.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Part 1 of season 2 episode 1 is up [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15fsiuVT6A8[/ame].


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Even my 13yo daughter thought shooting at the house with a .22 was silly! She said, "They should be shooting with the largest caliber weapon they have, not some piddly little .22, not on a structurally stronger corner, and why not just make a safe room with a good escape hatch instead of trying to harden a whole house - what about all those windows?!". Out of the mouths of babes...

I do like the show. I get some good ideas of things I could be working on at my place, and even more ideas of what NOT to do. (Number 1 being go on public television announcing what I have and detailing my plans.) Unfortunately I can't watch the show with my family because I can't keep my mouth shut enough for them to hear the audio!

I haven't seen the latest one yet. But that weed guy in CA worried me. Has he been tested for heavy metals and other contaminants lately? Not to mention that you need a diet of more than weeds. I noticed the glass jars dangerously positioned. And I thought the Houston girl was in for some rather grim surprises. Guess she hasn't considered curfews and the fact that many of the bad things that go down happen under cover of darkness. Not to mention those white legs practically glowing in the dark, and that skimpy outfit shouting, "I'm easy prey!"

Although my surprise is that this show is even on mainstream television. Interesting that the producers and network perceive enough interest and material available to make a full series. What does that say about our times?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

For us, I think it will be a good show. We DVR'd it and watched the first show on Wednesday. Seemed kind of fun so we watched the second one last night with our kids. My 9 yr now has a list of about 15 "ideas" we should considered doing! I think the lightheartedness of it can be a useful teaching tool for some. It will open up some dialog between us and our kids. They know what we do/have but I don't think they really "got it" as most of it has been done by DH and I....this show may have made them more active participants with ideas of their own!! Even if the idea are ones they saw on TV....they are are the one that brought it to our table...so they have ownership.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

What do you think about the women putting the mineral oil on the eggs to make them last 8 to 9 months? I find this hard to believe.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

tambo said:


> What do you think about the women putting the mineral oil on the eggs to make them last 8 to 9 months? I find this hard to believe.


They used to do that back in the day heard lard and lime water also âwater glassâ (sodium silicate) they could be stores up to 12 months.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I know that if you get the eggs fresh from the chicken and don't wash them at all (yes, leave the mud and poop) they will last months. The eggs from the store have been washed (to make pretty so Suzy Homemaker doesn't have to see dirt) and all that natural protection has been removed....making them perishable. In Europe we use to buy eggs off the shelf (not refrigerated) and would keep them on the counter. They lasted at least 6-8 weeks that way, never had a bad one (after 6-8 weeks we had used them all, that's why I can say for any longer). So with that knowledge, I would expect that the oil trick would work....the fresher the egg at the time of treatment the longer they would last.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

kvr28 said:


> do you have a link to that forum or thread? I'd like to read that and share that with a few people, thank-you


Sure, here it is http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=211048

Megan from Houston, her forum name is vs2s. Look her up.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

tambo said:


> What do you think about the women putting the mineral oil on the eggs to make them last 8 to 9 months? I find this hard to believe.


I've done it many times. I store mine in the extra refrigerator instead of on the counter though. Fresh from the chicken unwashed eggs will last on the counter for months too, but if you buy store eggs, you should oil them if you are going to keep them for more than a few weeks.


----------



## majic99 (Sep 7, 2004)

My fear is that they will portray the "prepper Community" as a bunch of "nuts". They approached Jack Spirko from the "Survival Podcast" to be on the show, and after a few minutes he decided the producer was a sleezy "ass clown" only looking for "shock and awe"
You can hear him talk about it on Mondays podcast


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think the whole point of the show is to make preppers look stupid.I expect the show to get further from reality as it goes on,assuming it goes on for any length of time.The real preppers will avoid going on and NatGeo will have to furnish their own "preppers" to keep the out-there aspect going.My prognostication and prediction,YMMV.


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

I liked it. Yes, it was flawed, but some of us never get the chance to see what other preps are, and dissect for flaws and exemplary preps we've missed. It is a tv show, after all, so one might expect some production embellishments, it would be naive to think otherwise. 

While its true that any one of those events in the extreme is unlikely, all one has to do is look over the last few years. Hurricanes, tsunami, earthquake etc. combined with economic difficulty, it could all combine for the perfect storm kind of collapse. We aren't there yet, but it wouldn't take a polar shift to push things to a critical point.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

The thing to remember is there's nothing real about reality shows. Here's an article about one of the people featured, and how NatGeo deliberately played up the "freak factor" to make it more "entertaining."


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

TV show prepper lands in jail, looses guns

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUv9pjxq5QI&feature=uploademail"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUv9pjxq5QI&feature=uploademail[/ame]


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

YAY!! It is finally on my On Demand!!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

It helped me with my husband. He is getting a little interested in prepping.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Saw a few more of these programs last night and these families seemed a little more "normal" with their ideas. I do believe having the necessary skills and like minded people with you will do more for your survival and good of your family than to wing it alone. One family has a nuclear shelter underground that they use as a vacation cabin with their family. So there are all different types of survival ideas. As we have found out from past diasters you can not expect Uncle Sam to be there to help..or even in weeks.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I saw both of the shows that I had recorded on VHS tuesday night. The magnetic poles aren't going to shift, and yellowstone isn't going to blow !!!..... sheesh ..... I do agreee with thie idea that oil prices are unstable and could create chaos if prices go thru the roof. I also agree people will do things in bad times to keep their own criminal agendas.

Some of the people did things that I would consider out there on the lunatic fringe ..... Self reliance is good ... but storing enough food for 20 years is a bit much. A persons tastes may well change that far in the future or your ability to eat those foods may change. 

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I saw this the first time last night. My few thoughts were - having seeds is great, but you must have a means to plant them and keep them safe for harvest (4-6 months if the weather cooperates). In Houston, where this episode was filmed, they've been in drought mode for a while. Also, who's to say that 10,000 other people might bug out at the same time? I'm sure it would be noticeable when that many people carrying backpacks trudge through the city at one time. And, finally, if you are in a major metropolitan area, and share this concern, your best bet is to relocate NOW to a safer environment and build a skill set that will keep you alive after. Something tradeable, and necessary for others to survive.
I thought the woman on the program last night was a bit deluded as to the extent of the personal safety issues when bugging out in a large metropolitan city after things collapse.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll say one thing for the show,it woke my wife up.She's always gone along with my prepping,but it was obvious she was just humoring me.Now she's making suggestions and asking questions about why I do this or have that.So maybe there's some good in the show if it gets her more on board.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

The Houston girl was planning on bugging out after everything calmed down. Her car would have been ravaged where she left it for gas and the goods inside. Her car would have been useless. When everything collapses, no one is going to care about your door locks or leaving the windows intact. I have been to Houston. Walking hours thru Houston doesn't get you out of town. A few hours walking means you just went thru a few neighborhoods. The size of that city was impressive. I thought she would have done much better to have a mountain bike. She could have moved along the same route much faster and would have had a way to better carry her stuff. You can get detachable carry bags for bikes. Put the bike bags in your backpack and dump the bike if you have to.

The canned goods in jars in the earthquake zones would have spelled trouble. There really isn't a better way to can than in glass jars, but heavy cardboard boxes with thick cardboard liners between the jars might have kept them from rattling against each other and maybe more secure. (speculating).

The lady that was doing all the gormet cooking looked like she was cooking on an electric range. She didn't show how she was going to cook gormet when the power grid went down. 700 pounds of rice and she wanted to increase that to 900 pounds !! I would get tired of that much rice after a while .... 

I have some military can openers (p-38) that I got when I was in the service (for opening C-ration cans). I still have them and I wonder if they are strong enough to open a #10 can. Now I'll have to buy a #10 can of something and see how much trouble it is to open such a large can with a P-38 can opener. That would be a great experiment to know ..... How are you going to open cans in a SHTF situation of you don't have a big turnhandle clunky can opener ??? I'm sure to give this a try soon .....
Those folks that had that metal storage container full of #10 cans of food ..... That is alot of can opening.!! (not for those with carpal tunnel issues) At least #10 cans make great hobo stoves for cooking food and boiling water ...... They make good make-shift buckets if you punch two holes and hook on a homemade wire bail. 

Ohio Rusty ><>

Somewhere between culture and agriculture ...........


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ohio Rusty said:


> I saw both of the shows that I had recorded on VHS tuesday night. The magnetic poles aren't going to shift, and yellowstone isn't going to blow !!
> Ohio Rusty ><>


And yet...
...they have, on a regular cycle, throughout geologic history... and both are overdue.

Humans can and do lie.

Geology Doesn't Lie.

Of course, both the pole shift and the supervolcano might not go for another year, millenia, or million or hundred million years...........But, they will eventually...

I think if you successfully prepped for a pole shift, that'd be even better than prepping for a zombie apocalypse... everything less than pole shift, in the shtf sense, would be a cakewalk...


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

texican said:


> And yet...
> ...they have, on a regular cycle, throughout geologic history... and both are overdue.
> 
> Humans can and do lie.
> ...


Why? Which kind of a pole shift and what would happen? I haven't watched the series so I don't know what kind of pole shift they're talking about. 

Is it a geomagnetic reversal they're talking about or is it a change in the geographic locations of the poles and the axis of rotation of the earth? 

.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

All of it you mentioned Naturelover. Pole shifting .... that is silly. That is like being afraid the sun will become the moon and the moon will turn into the sun.... or the sun burning out ..... or being afraid that the moon will break loose and hit the earth. Folks can have some strange ideas 

No one was alive on the earth if and when any of this would have happened. If it ever happened .... A normal magnet cannot change it's poles ... 

It is better to prep for something that is closer to reality that can actually happen. High oil prices and riots over economic worry is much more probable.
Self reliance requires some form of common sense ........

Ohio Rusty ><>

Somewhere between culture and agriculture.


----------



## Gardencrazy (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, I haven't written in a long time but I think that this show will make a few more people do at least a little something. Where my husband works even some of the 20 somethings are thinking that they need to get started. My favorite was the family from South Carolina (perhaps season 1?). I do believe in staying under the radar but I'm glad there are people out there we can learn from. I'm very excited as we saw a possible bug out property to buy today.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

I learned a little something from all the different groups. I really liked the liberal NE lady's place which is a lot like what I intend to end up but I'd have to find some place for my arsenal because I certainly don't agree with her on that. I thought the Colorado people looked pretty good as well. 

Since I'm near Houston there were a couple of things about the Houston girl that intrigued me. I didn't recognize the shop where she was looking at the backpack but I'd like to find it. I really would hate to try to walk out of town south or southwest from the Heights, some pretty bad territory to pass through. Parts of town that I don't visit after dark.

Full credit though to all these people for actually doing something instead of just talking or thinking about it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

OK, I've watched both episodes now and think Nat Geographic is doing a great DISservice.
They are choosing their scenes to make it look like preppers are nuts. 
I know (for example) that they are not prepping for just one thing but that's what Nat Geo make it look like. They also are staging the wildest scenes. (Houston girl in short shorts walking through town at dusk) when she herself has said she would be wearing jeans.
Also appears that most people they are having on are older and way out of shape people.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

naturelover said:


> Why? Which kind of a pole shift and what would happen? I haven't watched the series so I don't know what kind of pole shift they're talking about.
> 
> Is it a geomagnetic reversal they're talking about or is it a change in the geographic locations of the poles and the axis of rotation of the earth?
> 
> .


It's a swap of the magnetic poles. It happens on a regular cycle and has never extincted things when it did so. It's always moving around because the planet has a rotating magnetic liquid core. They theorize it is getting closer as some of the magnetic flux lines have already reversed. But we're talking maybe a few thousand years to go. Worst case I could see would be more solar flux getting through and taking out the electrical grid for a while etc.

Yellowstone erupts, and is about due to do it again if the last few are any indication. It'll put ash around the globe and seriously dump it on the NE of the U.S. Probably cool the planet a degree or two, big problems in U.S. farming for a few years. But again, likelihood of it happening before I die is about as good as me winning the lottery tonight and getting hit by lightning tomorrow.

Oil crisis? Not unless we get into a world war with China or Russia will it get bad enough to be a civilization ending event.

Currency implosion? Not that likely either. Prices going 100x in a year, yeah possible but not likely.

But nothing wrong with prepping and being prepared. I was raised with government telling us we should have at least two weeks worth of food and water and ability to cook and have lights, and my family had to use that two weeks worth of preps when a hurricane did come over and there was no electricity, gasoline and such available for two weeks. We did just fine, as did all our neighbors. They don't seem to teach that stuff any more though.

I figure I might have 30 years left on this world, if I had the whole 30 years worth of food stored up right now I would count myself as being way ahead of the pack.. and secure. That and enough money to pay my property taxes for the next 30 years is really all a fella would need. Nothing wrong with being prepared in advance.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

My poor daughter (19) had nightmares after watching the first episode. Guess it made her think, at least.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

It's on again,tonight.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> It's on again,tonight.


Thanks...I almost forgot


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So, what did they show in the latest episode? I just finally managed to watch the first 2 shows and have to say, I agree with the comments y'all had posted. The show set off some discussions at work and led to finding a few more of my co-workers who are quietly prepping, too!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, we did watch 3.. thought there was 4 on but my DVR didnt record the 2nd one  So Guess I have to figure out where to get a copy of that one!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Watched 3. I'm sure the first guy's kids were frightened by what happened to him but at least it was a major learning experience. I liked his shovel tool. I don't think his jeep would help much in an EMP scenario though. 

I just don't understand the preppers that are either in big cities or right next to a big city. Seems like moving to a less populated area would be a major goal for them. I wouldn't like the one man's chances in NY. I would assume that any one breaking in to his apartment would have a gun and knife fighting tactics may not be enough and the trip to his storage area and back would be very dangerous.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the latest one was the best. The family prepping for an EMP intrigued me. The guy in New York though, not sure I would do things the way he did. Yeah, the guy that shot off his thumb was a learning experience for the kids, but, the fact that he fainted and the camera crew had to help him left a bad taste in my mouth. People need to be ready to handle emergencies. I remember when my Dad lost his finger while changing some gears on a a machine at work, some idiot turned the machine on not realizing Dad was changing the gears. My Dad had to actually tell them to put the machine in reverse so he could get his finger out. If he had been like the guy on the show and passed out, he probably would have lost more than a finger.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> I think the latest one was the best. The family prepping for an EMP intrigued me. The guy in New York though, not sure I would do things the way he did. Yeah, the guy that shot off his thumb was a learning experience for the kids, but, the fact that he fainted and the camera crew had to help him left a bad taste in my mouth. People need to be ready to handle emergencies. I remember when my Dad lost his finger while changing some gears on a a machine at work, some idiot turned the machine on not realizing Dad was changing the gears. My Dad had to actually tell them to put the machine in reverse so he could get his finger out. If he had been like the guy on the show and passed out, he probably would have lost more than a finger.


I just saw the clip, not the whole show, but I can relate to it. It's shock.

Same thing happens to me when I get a bad injury. For me it's like a feint or something.

It doesn't happen right when I get injured, but later when the adrenaline drops off. I'll black out but just for a very short time like 10 seconds. 

First time was when I was poking a knot out of a fence with a brand new pocketknife and folded it up on my fingers while pushing as hard as I could as a kid of about 10. 

Last time was when I got my hand caught in a cars radiator fan and chopped up a bit. I wrapped it in a towel, got someone to drive me to the emergency room, and just as I was walking in the doors here it came. Having experienced it before I just aimed at the softest landing spot (a chair) and went black as I was going for it, landed in the chair, was back on my feet in under 30 seconds..

I know it's going to happen when I get hurt, I know the signs, I can feel a bit of coldness a few second before, and it passes just as fast as it came.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Txrider said:


> I just saw the clip, not the whole show, but I can relate to it. It's shock.
> 
> Same thing happens to me when I get a bad injury. For me it's like a feint or something.
> 
> ...


Well, since you know you are prone to this, I'm sure you are making concessions for it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

hillbillygal said:


> I just don't understand the preppers that are either in big cities or right next to a big city.


Its called being gainfully employed. There are no jobs in the country for what either myself or my wife does, we have to be near a big city. Do we throw away our careers and start over in our 50's just to get out of the city? That's why my dw and I are close to Dallas, too close if TSHTF for real and we end up having to bug in. But what are you going to do, you have to make a living.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I've only seen a few episodes but it seems like they do it just to poke fun at the ppl in it. The girl I saw from "Houston" the other night was completely annoying. I made DH turn the channel as my "must punch face" syndrome was twinging. 

Other than that.. you can pick up some good tips. Though.. I can't imagine why any real prepper in their right mind would ever let NatGeo around their stash. Sure they might not "disclose" your location, but you better bet your butt they have your location all GPSed out and will know right where to come to get what.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

naturelover said:


> Why? Which kind of a pole shift and what would happen? I haven't watched the series so I don't know what kind of pole shift they're talking about.
> 
> Is it a geomagnetic reversal they're talking about or is it a change in the geographic locations of the poles and the axis of rotation of the earth?
> 
> .


Throughout geologic history, the north pole and south pole have changed polarity (north becomes south, south becomes north)... the north pole migrates continuously... the true north and magnetic north are not even close to the same location. 

I don't know what would happen, if pole shift happened. I do know, that any fluctuation of the earths pole position would mean a period of adjustment, to the new pole spin. Imagine one of those little spinning wheels moving back and forth, and all of a sudden jumping upside down... Can't imagine the earth doing this and anything good happening. No one was around in previous shifts... even if there weren't a single earthquake (that'd sure be nice), what about the magnetic fields around the planet that prevent solar radiation from frying us? (or is it ultraviolet radiation? anyway, some bad juju rays)

Crazy? Sure, crazy as a loon. But, if one did prep for such a crazy 'long shot' shtf scenario, pretty much everything else (maybe even close to an Everest sized meteor hitting the planet) is a cakewalk. Economic collapse? Yawn.... End of Civilization? Ho hum....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

There is another episode....Tonight!


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

The magnetic fields change polarity is all, the earth keeps on spinning just like it always has.

The only difference is your magnetic compass reverses. it now points south when it reads north. The geological poles do not change, just the magnetic poles, and they are constantly changing.

The only real danger they think could happen is that the magnetic field is all that keeps the sun from frying us and electronic gear and such, and they don't know if as the shift occurs that we'll be open to receiving more solar radiation or not. It would be akin to the big solar flares that have taken down the grids in the northern US in the past, maybe worse.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I think I watched about 4 episodes of the show. I have mixed feelings about it. 

First I think it's good to get the general public thinking about prepping. 

Second, I think this show makes many preppers look like crazed kooks and that may scare people off of prepping.

I get the feeling the show's purpose is "shock factor ratings" not to educate the public on the need to prep.

Overall, it might get some people to think about storing some food and water. It might get people to think of "what will I do if (fill in the blank) happens." But the way it's presented, I fear that it will do more to make the general public shy away from prepping in fear that their friends and neighbors would think of them as "crazy preppers". 

It would be nice if they would show normal preppers, not the extremes. Maybe give some examples of how it's helped people survive, and even thrive, during this bad economic time, a job loss, family illness, etc.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Spinner. I hear ya......... Normal does not draw ratings......Crazy does. 
It is geared for entertainment and shock value......rather than education.


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

I saw where the people were preparing for "coronal mass ejection" hitting the earth. Natgeo made it sound like it never happens. 

Two hit the earth Friday night. No, it wasn't TEOTWAWKI, but it does happen. 

Also, CME is what brought space lab down. 

"don't worry, sheeple, these things don't happen..."


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

It is on again tonight......Check your local listings!!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Prepping is insurance, as simple as that. Some folk buy a lot of life insurance, some little. 
Some prep in a big way, some don't. 

Some folk don't want to think about the what if's of life and prefer to bury their head in the sand.


----------



## norcalfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I do not think it's meant to be educational only to make the people look like idiots (some of them are). Good entertainment and that's about it.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

You mean no one has got any good ideas off the show?


----------



## Deena in GA (May 11, 2002)

Just saw this show for the first time today and watched a couple of episodes of it. It was interesting in a very compelling way, although some people did seem to take things a bit far. I kept in mind though, that the people being shown were not in charge of producing and editing it, so what was seen could have been quite different from what they wanted seen. It all helps me to play with different scenarios in my mind and what might or might not work.


----------



## steadfree (Mar 10, 2010)

Watched last night's episode with the Spider Hole guy. He is a interesting I would like to meet him. 
But overall this show has awakened my wife--who was in denial and alittle atagnositic to my plans. What has helped is the overall concern of the economy and possible collapse. But what deters her is when we start to like a prepper then Nat Geo will show some crazy prep or idea that sends our opinion foul. 
The one guy that stood strong was the bald guy with the kid in college, he was alittle obsessive but had good points and a clear head or bald--LOL. 
One thing that seems to be a common trend is that these people are trying to hard to gather preps and store everything from their current lifestyle--including consumables like toothpaste, mouthwash, peroxide, medicine, food they like from this life, etc. 
When something happens---our lives will not be the same and it will change and it seems these preppers are trying to cling too hard to their old lives of consumption and items. The one couple said that they had preps for over 20 years for several people. 
A few have said that they are gaining knowledge and seeking training to help them afterwards--I think that is good!
I think and believe that we should have the skills to support ourselves without all those old products, consumables because they are not sustainable so why set yourself up for depression later. I will and understand having preps for a couple of months but only as a transition period so that we can work for a different existence..probably more agarian and communal or small village. I don't think this current society is sustainable and it will change, I plan for the better. 
I understand those that prep for a different lifestyle with training, skills, tools, etc.
But the most scary and chaotic period will be the transition period from what this society was and when it makes the change....this is what we should prep for and then make plans to survive that period. 
But I plan on making changes in my lifestyle, knowledge and skills for a different society after that transition period, again more agarian!! I feel those of you that have made those lifestyle changes from consumer to producers--you are ahead of the game and I have found that I learn the most from you and earn my respect. But getting off the consumer lifestyle is financially hard to do so that you can plan for successful transition. It will take time and money to escape this consumer lifestyle, like mortgages, jobs, kids in school, family still trapped, etc. So what I have been performing is to build my skills, knowledge, teaching my loved ones and instilling these changes in my family's thoughts and their understanding...so that when we can escape the consumer lifestyle we can be ready. 
So I take the good and bad, but it has helped my family as a whole. I now think we as a family can proceed to changin our lifestyle....I just hope I can make the transition before the SHTF.....but I believe that we will be more prepared and accepting if it were to occur....we won't have the Traumatic Shock issues like the other 1000's consumer sheeple.


----------



## taterwayne (May 19, 2011)

I get to watch a few shows not many,some are good,some are just plain wacked out.The guy(no shirt) from Doris of Doom is on of them.Does he think whoever invades(for lack of a better word)won't corral them up and post guards on them,if it was me I would....
The show I like best is the Texas folks in the shipping containers,I'd like to know how to build that small methane digester myself(plumb useful item)but that metal is a little thin to be stopping a bullet of any meaning full size at close range.I have a buddy that uses one for a reloading room,an had to weld up a hole from a discharge.(No I didn't ask for details,he was embarressed enuf without going into details)lol..


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jan 28, 2008)

I think that it's sad that these people's whole lives are centered around fear. The effort, money and time could be spent on what is happening today, there are people who need things today, who are already living like the big bad EOTWAWKI has happened. 

To live your whole life concentrating on your own and your family's preservation is such a childish and selfish world view that I can barely even stand to hear people talk about it. What makes one so special that they feel like their own survival should be of utmost importance? 

I don't live with my head in the sand, as I have lived off grid and homesteaded for real~been there, done that. I know how unrealistic are these goals of hiding your foods and supplies and fighting off all others. It is an attitude that is driven solely by fear and if one has to live in fear all their days, well...that ain't livin'. 

Sufficient to the day is the evil therein.... I think the show is sad sensationalism of fearful and self-serving people who are constantly living for tomorrow and have forgotten about today. Today is when it is all happening, this thing called life.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Sonshine said:


> I think the latest one was the best. The family prepping for an EMP intrigued me. The guy in New York though, not sure I would do things the way he did. Yeah, the guy that shot off his thumb was a learning experience for the kids, but, the fact that he fainted and the camera crew had to help him left a bad taste in my mouth. People need to be ready to handle emergencies. I remember when my Dad lost his finger while changing some gears on a a machine at work, some idiot turned the machine on not realizing Dad was changing the gears. My Dad had to actually tell them to put the machine in reverse so he could get his finger out. If he had been like the guy on the show and passed out, he probably would have lost more than a finger.


We finally watched I think 1 and 1/2 shows last night. 

The guy that shot off his thumb (I think they said "EMP" attack but really he seemed to be selling his new tool & company products, which I can appreciate), I didn't totally understand. He had this secret desert bunker they were going to build but it was apparently 35-40 minutes car ride away from his house. How exactly are they going to get there if there was an EMP attack, walk or ride bikes I'm assuming and why even bother timing yourself on a regular Saturday afternoon traffic? Any sort of emergency the roads would be completely blocked, didn't see any point in that? 

It was obviously very sensationalized, most seemed to be either selling prep products, or just wanted to be on TV. And the "prep" they had to pick, such as pole shifting or EMP, I'm sure they are really prepping for "anything" but Nat Geo made them pick one thing (so then they could poke fun at how silly they look and simplify it). 

I don't watch very much TV and not sure I'll watch anymore, just because it is a silly show, but it had some entertainment value all the same.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Like Skidds327, I found the spider hole guy interesting and more in line with my thinking if things go wrong with society. I'm not going to be able to fight off armies of people. I'm more apt to feed them or hand them things they might need. (That is the purpose of having barter materials on hand.) I'm a believer in the 'Evade ...Escape ...Survive ... Prepare' mindset. I'm probably just as prepared to live outdoors as in, and I have been practicing that outdoor living w/o modern conveniences for many years thru my 18th century re-enacting. Doing great amounts of reading and research, and living long weekends as an 18th century scout/spy/hunter has taught me alot about how those early settlers/pioneers lived when there wasn't any of the modern conveniences we use today. It is definitely alot harder as conveniences defintely make life easier, but you learn to get along fine. They did, and they survived to have kids which many of those generations became you and me. One item I make and use is something I call my 'edible candles'. They are seasoned tallow candles that are used as candles for light, but chunks can be cut off to have some tallow-grease to cook with while in the woods.

I found the spider hole guy's thinking to be more in line with the current issues and the problems that can occur and will probably occur. Many of the others with their sensational view and prepping I consider extreme and out on the lunatic fringe. To each their own I guess ....... I'm waiting for NatGeo to find people that are prepping for an Alien Invasion, and for when the moons breaks loose and runs into the earth ..... I'm sure there are lots of those folks out there ...

Ohio Rusty ><>

Some where between culture and agricultue .....


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I am on another forum and several of the folks portrayed on the show have responded. Seems alot of the footage was "creatively" edited, and they aren't nearly as kookie as shown. I kinda liked the couple down in Texas with the shipping containers i thought they had a very interesting setup.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Back on tonight. Check your local listings!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Watching these shows has made me glad that I prep the way I do (for retirement.) My prepping covers a lot of scenarios including loss of power grid, lack of water, lack of money, lack of transportation, etc. My root cellar doubles as a fall out shelter. Miso soup is a nice protection for radiation poisoning. I live in a good bug out location (good fortune!)


----------

